# Rock Racing to ride Look with SRAM Red



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

Well, at least the frame is nice.


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

Actually, they will not be riding Look's as that deal fell through. I in no way speak for the company, nor has this been said to me, but I believe Look USA is probably breathing a sigh of relief. Look is the classiest company in the peloton...R&R is, well, we'll see.


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

That is actually good to hear. It would be like Mercedes sponsoring a mud wrestling tournament.


----------

